
Show HN: Diwata – a user-friendly database interface for PostgreSQL - ivanceras
https://github.com/ivanceras/diwata
======
jazoom
This looks awesome. Does it work with CockroachDB?

Because I was imagining something like Knex when I read "interface for" I'll
mention that this is a Graphical User Interface.

~~~
ivanceras
CockroachDB claims to have compatibility with Postgres, but I wasn't able to
make a cockroach db sample database using the postgresql dump
files(cockroachdb doesn't seem to support schemas). I'll have to revisit it
again to make the project work with cockroach db.

